# Military Exp.



## Boston8726 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering if it is a requirment that you have had to be in the military for no less then 3 years to become a town or city police officer an is there anything you can do to get around that? 

I'm a very interested in the police field and i love my country but not sure i want to join the military


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

vet status puts you in the top group on the civil service list, so for cs towns that hire minimal numbers, yeah you basically have to be a vet.

get around it? nope. i would go for a non cs town and/or start at the bottom and claw your way up. the bottom being auxilliary/summer special/sspo at a hospital or college etc.


----------

